# kribs



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i am going to make a 29 gal krib tank. any suggestions on how to breed or a good setup to breed? any info appreciated.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I set up a 29G Krib tank and I had all of them die. They didnt have caves and stuck to the bottom all the time, I had White Clouds as dither fish and it didnt help. So I would suggest caves. Here is an excerpt from http://www.justbajan.com/pets/fish/species/krebensis/

"*Special Requirements:* Should be kept in a well-planted tank with lots of hiding places. Like many other cichlids, Kribensis may remain in hiding if there aren't other braver fish swimming out in the open. Therefore keep them with some other active fish that always swim in the open. Kribensis are river fish, so the water must be kept clean."


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

A29 is actually a little small for Kribs but it may work. I would purchase 2 males and two females. Get them as young as you can. They can be sexed at a small size. Make sure you have several hiding places/ caves for them. When a pair develops, you will probably need to remove the other two kribs. They can get pretty aggressive. Plants are not necessary, but are a nice addition. Remember, Kribs are from west africa so they need soft acid water. Great fish, highly recommended.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I was planning on breeding Pelvachriomis Taenatius and was wondering if a well planted 29gallon tank with a terra cotta and 6 Harlquien Rasbora, 6 Cardinal Tetras, and 2 otos. With a week and halfly water change. Would that work???


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i think so many other fish would be pushing the limits of filtration and space fishboy. just go with a small school on ONE of the kinds you want (cardinal tetras or rasbora)


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've bred a pair of Kribs in a 5 gallon tank. The only other fish was a Dwarf Cory. I put a small terra cotta pot in the tank with the mouth partially buried. In front of that was a low lying artificial plant that allowed the parents to enter, but still remain hidden if they so desired. About 2 weeks after putting them in their new environment, I started to notice fry at the front of the pot in the plant. When they were about 1/2" long, I put the fry in a 10 gallon grow out tank. The pet shop I worked at was more than happy to take them off my hands when they were about 2" long. Good luck with yours. It was a great experience to breed and raise the Kribs.
Tony


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

awesome kid said:


> i think so many other fish would be pushing the limits of filtration and space fishboy. just go with a small school on ONE of the kinds you want (cardinal tetras or rasbora)



Alright Ill stick with the rasboras cause i already got them


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

You need to have a PH of at least 6.4 for them to breed, a bit higher Ph / lower PH will determin if you get more males/female fry,
Caves with small holes and a dome top to it works best for breeding Kribs,
I don;t have the link I had about breeding them, but you can find lots of info on the web abut them


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

My kribs breed like Rabbits in my 36 gal and they have neutral pH and nitri/ate of 0, i clean their tank once a week, they are a very hardy fish they will live/breed in just about any conditions


----------

